# Here's Why You're Seeing More International Content in Your Netflix Feed



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From LX:

*Here's Why You're Seeing More International Content in Your Netflix Feed
Netflix's foreign-language content could lead to even more diverse stories reaching even bigger audiences.*


> A few years ago, I was endlessly scrolling through Netflix for something to binge when I found this dystopian, "Hunger Games"-style series with a simple yet intriguing two-character name: "3%."
> 
> It's a 2016 Netflix original set in a futuristic world where destitute individuals are selected to compete for a chance to be "saved from squalor," per the show's description, and join the lucky 3% who get to live in the lap of luxury on an island paradise.
> 
> ...


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> From LX:
> 
> *Here's Why You're Seeing More International Content in Your Netflix Feed
> Netflix's foreign-language content could lead to even more diverse stories reaching even bigger audiences.*
> FULL ARTICLE HERE


I've watched about 20 of the foreign shows. There was only one that had dubbed dialog and captions that matched. Most of them are so different it gets annoying. "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse" becomes "We have to go get groceries."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Even on English captioned English language TV captioning can be bad. Skipped lines and replaced dialog. Often the captioning errors change the plot.

Netflix plays US content around the world - it makes sense that they would bring foreign content to the US.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually, I think it's good that international non-English fare is gaining acceptance in the North America. Too often, people see a subtitled movie/show and shy away, even though said movie/show got remade into an American version. For example:

Seven Samurai (1954) → The Magnificent Seven (1960)|





The Hidden Fortress (1958) → Star Wars (1977)





Paprika (2006) → Inception (2010)





Nikita (1990) → Point of No Return (1993)





Ringu (1998) → The Ring (2002)





Three Men and a Cradle (1985) → Three Men and a Baby (1987)

La totale! (1991) → True Lies (1994)


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> Even on English captioned English language TV captioning can be bad. Skipped lines and replaced dialog. Often the captioning errors change the plot.


There was a lot of discussion online about this after "Squid Game" rapidly became popular. According to those that made the comparisons, the changes made by the voice dubbing entirely re-shaped views and background context of some characters, in comparison to what their actual storyline and background was.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

I had thought that they were paying less for international content.


----------

